# Cincinnati, OH - Breeder died, left 10 GSD's



## kshort

This is the only information I have - it was just received in an email. If anyone can add to it, please do!



> Quote:MPM German Shepherd Rescue in Cincinnati, Ohio is trying to get these dogs out of their current home. The breeder passed away and left 10 GSDs behind. They are digging holes in the ground to try and get out of the cold!!! Mark with MPM is needing assistance with placement, transport, vetting and dog houses. If you can help in anyway please contact him through his website. His phone number is listed on their as well. Thanks, Delsie.
> 
> Delsie Williams
> Hilltop Haven Animal Rescue/Halfway House
> Coxs Creek, Kentucky
> 502-468-5969


I think this is the correct website:
http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/OH642.html

Email address is listed as [email protected] and contact phone is 513-674-8517.


----------



## pamela berger

Can't Animal Control take them to give them temp shelter/food if they know a rescue is working on them?


----------



## CindyM

Crossposted:


Permission to forward to anyone you think may be able to help

contact: 513-674-8517 [email protected] 


--- On Sat, 12/27/08, Kimball, Susan wrote:
From: Kimball, Susan 
Subject: URGENT - HELP NEEDED WITH GSDs (OWNER DIED)
To: 
Date: Saturday, December 27, 2008, 8:26 PM

PLEASE CROSS POST
MPM German Shepherd Rescue was notified of a breeder who was recently killed in a car accident leaving behind 17 GSDs needing homes. Mark went to see the dogs and they are living in horrid conditions; all tied outside with no shelter in mud and filth. Despite their living condition all are friendly. The son of the owner has found homes for 5. It is believed one of the females is pregnant, but not confirmed. If you can help please contact Mark with MPM Rescue at the website below. They are about 2 hours east of Cincinnati, but we will find a way to transport if you or anyone you know can take one. They are very sweet and deserve better than what they have had all their lives. Their pictures are on the MPM site, along with contact information for Mark. Sadly they are the ones with the floppy ears; harder to adopt, but not impossible.
Thank you for anything you can do.
http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/OH642.html
Susan Kimball
Cincinnati Area German Shepherd Rescue





Tina Patael
[email protected]
http://www.freedomtraintransports.com
http://www.myspace.com/catwoman483

"Think occasionally of the suffering of which you spare yourself the sight." ~ Albert Schweitzer


----------



## BowWowMeow

They are really overloaded with dogs down that way. I adopted Rafi through a courtesy listing of this rescue. They have only a few foster homes and I know they can use any help they can get. Hopefully some of the foks on here from Cinci could help out.


----------



## acurajane

What dogs are needing homes? And is there transport available, I am set up for a mom and pups right now


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

http://search.petfinder.com/shelterSearch/shelterSearch.cgi?shelterid=OH642&preview=1 has all the GSD's one after another on the page... and there are FOURTEEN of them listed.

Some are GORGEOUS!!


----------



## balakai

I would suspect that the ones from the "breeder" are the last 9 or so pics. All say "urgent" with more info to follow.

~Kristin


----------



## WVGSD

I am only about one additional hour east of Cincinatti, Ohio and am willing to help drive transport legs if that will help. My home is in West Virginia and I have a minivan with GSD-sized crates if they are needed.

Shannon


----------



## ncgsdmom

Here are some pics of the soft-ears....they look pretty muddy too, so I'm assuming these are the ones they are talking about. They are beautiful dogs.

Sarge 2 yr male









Buddy 1.5 yr male









Big Boy 1.5 yr male









Sweety 1.5 yr female 









Sport 2 yr male









Lady 2 yr female









Monica 2 yr female









Tasha 2 yr female









Starsky 2 yr male


----------



## CindyM

thanks for posting the pictures. they really are all beatiful


----------



## suerenn

I am in Cincinnati and apparently very close to MPM as their zip code is the same as my work zip code. I am on vacation this week, so if there is anything I can do to help, let me know.


----------



## kathyb

The floppy ears mean that they do not get dirty. My girl never needed her ears cleaned, she had floppy ears. My male needed them cleaned every day as he had these big stand up ears.


----------



## BowWowMeow

Mark from MPM is NOT on this forum. His contact information is:

[email protected] and contact phone is 513-674-8517

If you can help *please call Mark directly*. 

I have nothing to do with this rescue (other than finding Rafi through them) but do hope these dogs get out of that muddy backyard and into foster homes!


----------



## pamela berger

I dealt with Mark once before on a rescue dog; it's best to call him, he said doesn't always have access to email


----------



## pamela berger

bump


----------



## pamela berger

bump


----------



## Myamom

Poor things...this is just so sad...what a life









(curious...can floppy ears be hereditary? Not that it matters...they are all beautiful...)


----------



## brt

> Originally Posted By: myamom(curious...can floppy ears be hereditary? Not that it matters...they are all beautiful...)


Yes soft or floppy ears can be passed on.


----------



## onyx'girl

Anyone from Dogs Deserves Better in this area? Maybe they can help some of these poor puppers. DDB 1.877.636.1408


----------



## pamela berger

Here's the original thread


----------



## ded37

BUMP


----------



## ncgsdmom

A friend of mine recieved an e-mail back from Mark...he has 3 of the males still looking for a place to go.


----------



## Hilary

Any news on these? Have they all been placed?


----------



## Xira

> Originally Posted By: HilaryAny news on these? Have they all been placed?


does anyone know if these dogs got rescued or not? someone posted today on LH that some of the dogs are still there in very bad conditions.


----------



## kathyb

It is getting very cold this week!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Daisy1986

> Originally Posted By: VSnapA friend of mine recieved an e-mail back from Mark...he has 3 of the males still looking for a place to go.


This is a heart breaking story. Is there still 3? Or are they all safe? 

Amazing that, people really came through for these dogs.


----------



## ded37

BUMP


----------



## 99light

Just called and left a message Looking for our second GSD, Hopefully we can take one of these home


----------

